# Check list of photos I want to take on my NYC trip... feel free to add a few.



## jdramirez (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm not looking to reinvent the wheel (or the cliche)... I just want to confirm that I'm capable of doing the grab bag of photography. I've decided the 70-200 stays home... though it would be nice at the zoo. What are we doing in NYC... killing time while the wife works... but it is a short trip... so I'm sure I will receive an incomplete on the test... but hopefully a passing grade.

So here's the list... which undoubtedly will be added to.

I know the 24-105 isn't the strongest lens... but it has made the cut as has my 85mm f/1.2L mkii, 5D mkiii, and a 600 ex-rt (though I'm not sure I'll take the st-e3-rt).

1. Long exposure of Time Square (maybe a minute if I can swing it...) in the day using 3x neutral density filter and f/16 give or take... see how many people will just disappear. 
2. Long exposure of Time Square (maybe a minute if I can swing it...) at night, using 3x neutral density filter and f/8 give or take... see how many people will just disappear. 
3. Panning shot of cab.
4. Panning shot of bike rider.
5. Zoo photos
a. Monkey
b. Penguin
c. Polar Bear
d. Bird
e. Snake
f. Miscellaneous animals
6. Wide angle photo of tall building
7. Photo of Rockefeller Christmas Tree
8. Photo of Family in front of Rockefeller Christmas Tree using 2nd curtain flash.
9. Photo of my breakfast. 
10. Photos @ B&H testing lenses...
a. 50mm F/1.2L
b. 200mm f/2L
c. 400mm f/2.8L
d. 8-15mm fisheye L
e. Sigma 50 Art 
11. Wide angle photo of sexy lady (preferably) or of a cab moving across the frame and then stitch the images together so there is a presumptive progression of time.
12. Night-time 2nd curtain panning photo of something... maybe another sexy lady.

Suggestions are welcome... but keep in mind that I will have a wife and two kids in tow most of the time I'm there... so there's that.

13. If I go into a tall building during the day... a panoramic of the city... preferably 360... but I'm not going to hold my breath on that... not with a 1.5 year old demanding my attention.


----------



## agierke (Dec 28, 2014)

last i heard, you needed a permit to shoot with a tripod on the streets in NYC so those extended exposures you are planning may be a bit tough to pull off. every time im in new york for shoots, we have to be hyper vigilant about how and where we shoot.


----------



## Quasimodo (Dec 28, 2014)

Try to book a table at the River Cafe on the Brooklyn side. They have a little place you can set up a tripod outside, so you can get the long exposure of the water and the NYC skyline. I took mine in April this year.


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 28, 2014)

agierke said:


> last i heard, you needed a permit to shoot with a tripod on the streets in NYC so those extended exposures you are planning may be a bit tough to pull off. every time im in new york for shoots, we have to be hyper vigilant about how and where we shoot.



Does that apply to a monopod? I accept that we cannot congest walk ways... But you could use a box... or the top of a stroller... So that seems a bit silly. 

This wouldn't be the first time I've run afoul of the law to get a shot... So if I don't write for a few days, I'm in jail.


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks for tip. Do they serve grilled cheese there... because I have one daughter who survives primarily on that.



Quasimodo said:


> Try to book a table at the River Cafe on the Brooklyn side. They have a little place you can set up a tripod outside, so you can get the long exposure of the water and the NYC skyline. I took mine in April this year.


----------



## SwampYankee (Dec 28, 2014)

Lifetime New Yorker here. For goodness sake PLEASE get out of midtown! Midtown has nothing to do with NYC. Spend a day and night if you must but 34th to 57th, 2nd ave to 8th ave is just very, very touristy. You don't need a tripod to shoot on the streets of NYC. Not sure about Rockefeller center as that is private property. one thing not to miss in midtown is Grand Central station. you are not allowed to bring tripods in there unless you have a permit. Permits are easy to get if you do it a week or two ahead of time. See their web site. thats where you want to do you long exposure of crowds. As mentioned above you want to get to Brooklyn Bridge Park to take photos of the skyline. Here is a good walk for you. take the F train (yes, the subways are safe for the most part and the best way to get around) to York street and poke around DUMBO, walk to Brooklyn Bridge park (the part under the bridges is currently closed for renovation), walk under the Manhattan and Brooklyn bridges to the sport pictured above. Take he Squibb Park rope bridge up to Brooklyn Heights ans walk around Brownstone Brooklyn. Walk back over the Brooklyn Bridge to lower Manhattan or continue further into Brownstone Brooklyn (Cobble Hill). Oh it is a bit touristy but you also want to walk the High Line and spend some time in the Chelsea Markets on the lower end. Welcome and enjoy


----------



## SwampYankee (Dec 28, 2014)

BTW, unlimited subway passes are a good purchase. YELP is your friend here. Plenty of good cheap eats and Yelp will help you find them. Street carts offer excellent food. The halal carts are usually excellent. most are clean and safe. Just get on the longest line as they have the best food. forget hot dogs, their day has passed. All Pizza places are good, buy by the slice. If you are going to the Metropolitan Museum of Art (and you should), go on Friday or Saturday after 4PM. The museum is open late those nights and the crowds have gone home. The Museum of Modern Art can be a mixed bag. It will always be crowded. If you are going to a zoo the Bronx Zoo is the one to go to. Hipster Williamsburg is pretty interesting. If you want to get a bit adventurous he L train to Bushwick is where you will find the best graffiti and the most interesting galleries


----------



## sanj (Dec 28, 2014)

My unwanted comment: So sad you going with pre conceived shots! It is a tremendous city and if you let yourself go you may just get unique great photos. My two cents.


----------



## Luds34 (Dec 28, 2014)

SwampYankee said:


> Lifetime New Yorker here. For goodness sake PLEASE get out of midtown! Midtown has nothing to do with NYC. Spend a day and night if you must but 34th to 57th, 2nd ave to 8th ave is just very, very touristy. You don't need a tripod to shoot on the streets of NYC. Not sure about Rockefeller center as that is private property. one thing not to miss in midtown is Grand Central station. you are not allowed to bring tripods in there unless you have a permit. Permits are easy to get if you do it a week or two ahead of time.



I agree. Grand Central Station needs to be on your list, but a lot of that touristy stuff isn't all that cool. Like I saw the OP has Time Square on the list. That is really nothing interesting at all in my humble opinion.

My sister has lived in Manhattan for the past 5 years and I try to get out here once a year. Subway is the best. Taxi's work well for pure convenience, especially traveling with a small group. But if it is just you or one other person, subway can be great. Just download the subway map (PDF) on your phone, it makes it real slick. Can be a bit intimidating at first, but once you get the idea of uptown vs downtown and which trains are the express and not, it is a pretty solid system.

Just a couple ideas of the top of my head, Central Park can be awesome and I have had some great shots, especially in the fall from there. The staten island ferry is free and if you take it around sunset you can get some great shots of the statue of liberty and the NYC skyline. Less so for pictures (but still some good opportunities) but Top of the Rock and 9/11 memorial are worth checking out. I did the memorial not long after it opened (museum wasn't done yet) and got some great shots of tower one while it was still under construction.

In general New York City has a ton of history. So whether it's some great old architecture, or ducking your head into an old hotel or bar, there are many great opportunities to shoot great shots just bumming around the city. Still thinking... the New York library is worth checking out for a few minutes if you are in the area. Brooklyn Bridge is pretty cool as others have mentioned. Heck even an UWA shot down the middle of Madison or Park Ave will look cool with buildings that go on forever. I'm sure if I lived there many of these things would become "every day" and would lose some of their luster. But as an occasional visitor I've just made sure to have a camera on my all the time and never seem to come away lacking. (opportunity wise, execution can be another story!)


----------



## Luds34 (Dec 28, 2014)

sanj said:


> My unwanted comment: So sad you going with pre conceived shots! It is a tremendous city and if you let yourself go you may just get unique great photos. My two cents.



I see sanj posted while I was writing up mine. THIS is essentially what I was trying to get at a bit and really agree with this sentiment.


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 28, 2014)

sanj said:


> My unwanted comment: So sad you going with pre conceived shots! It is a tremendous city and if you let yourself go you may just get unique great photos. My two cents.



Think of it more as a scavenger hunt with the applied science of technique.

Quote honestly, if I didn't have children in tow, I would be more adventurous... But I have one child who is pretty and the other who is possessed by the devil... So I spend a good deal of time making sure they stay alive. 

That's why I am going with a checklist... So I can get something done... in lieu of just photos of my children and wife shopping... because that is what I'm most concerned about.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 28, 2014)

Quasimodo said:


> Try to book a table at the River Cafe on the Brooklyn side. They have a little place you can set up a tripod outside, so you can get the long exposure of the water and the NYC skyline. I took mine in April this year.



Great shot! Did you enhance Freedom Tower or is it a different color by itself?


----------



## Dukinald (Dec 28, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > My unwanted comment: So sad you going with pre conceived shots! It is a tremendous city and if you let yourself go you may just get unique great photos. My two cents.
> ...



Did this on Christmas day with just the 6D and the trusty 24-105. It was really crowded that day but it was part of the fun. I did not have a list on hand but you will certainly not run of of things to take a photo of. I bet you could not walk a block without taking at list 10 photos along the way. The best ones I had turned out to be the unexpected ones.

Hope you enjoy the trip !


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 28, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > My unwanted comment: So sad you going with pre conceived shots! It is a tremendous city and if you let yourself go you may just get unique great photos. My two cents.
> ...



My best advice, as someone with a family, keep it simple on the shots and the gear. Like it or not, the family is the focus. (It sounds like you already understand this but I had to say it anyway to make my point.) You'll quickly get irritated that your enjoyment of the photography is lacking due to the family or vice versa.

Why do you need the 600EX flash? Get a small low profile SunPak RD2000 or Canon 270EX-II (with Sto-Fen diffuser to match) to use for fill and leave the monster flash at home. Most of your shots of the city or architecture won't use flash anyway.

When I am on trips like this, I usually take the same gear I take on many other outdoor ventures... 5D3, SunPak RD2000 flash, 24-70 or (not _and_) 24-105 as a primary lens, 16-35 wide lens and 15mm FishEye. Other than a shoulder strap and small lens bag that holds both off camera lenses together + a little padded zipper pouch with extra batteries, media, etc that's it. I put the lens case in a basic no frills daypack and depending on the destination, I might also throw in a CPL. Sometimes I carry a small S120 P&S camera or a D20 Rugged P&S to hand to others to use or in case I need to be more discrete and put away the DSLR completely.

I'm also not sure why you want to drag a heavy expensive prime like the 85L-II around since it's primarily for single portraits but it's your gig. I would think you could achieve something 'good enough' with the 24-70 f/2.8L. Or even the 24-105L depending on the subject distance from background. No offense, we all have our own styles and desires, but I keep the walking kit as simple as possible. The FishEye lens is my 'luxury lens' because it is small, light and very versatile in some situations, esp with lots of people in a group which is common for me in our scout troop. Maybe you could substitute a EF 50 f/1.4 for the 80L to save space and weight and still get the desired shots?

The other stuff that is a good idea would be a rain jacket and/or umbrella that fits easily in the daypack, water bottle (disposable for city security) no pocket knife (because you might take over a building or the subway or hold the city hostage or something with it), and a handy Metro Card or work the Day Pass thing (ugh).

Again, it sounds like you are pretty astute on this but I try to implore everyone I give advice to in these situations to keep it simple and go as light as possible. It's a little easier to go light in the city since you can buy most of what you need in terms of food and drink.

Have FUN!! Enjoy your trip and please post a few pics of you and your family!


----------



## SwampYankee (Dec 28, 2014)

Ah, children changes things a bit. Still limit your time in midtown. It's worse with kids. How old are they and what time of year are you coming? Swap out the Metropolitan Museum of Art for The Museum of Natural History.


----------



## CaptureWhatYouSee (Dec 28, 2014)

One of my favorite spots is Madison Square Park with the Flatiron Building in the background.
There is a nice Christmas tree in the foreground right now.




jdramirez said:


> I'm not looking to reinvent the wheel (or the cliche)... I just want to confirm that I'm capable of doing the grab bag of photography. I've decided the 70-200 stays home... though it would be nice at the zoo. What are we doing in NYC... killing time while the wife works... but it is a short trip... so I'm sure I will receive an incomplete on the test... but hopefully a passing grade.
> 
> So here's the list... which undoubtedly will be added to.
> 
> ...


----------



## tculotta (Dec 28, 2014)

A shot of the world's best hot fudge sundae in front of you at Serendipity 3 (upper midtown Eastside at around 60th and 3rd). Definitely worth it!


----------



## arcanej (Dec 28, 2014)

Financial District has a number of cool sites: 
-Federal Hall (first capitol building of the U.S. government, has a nice statue of George Washington)
-Federal Reserve Bank of New York (looks like a castle)
-the bull
-the New York Stock Exchange
-Trinity Church
-8 Spruce is pretty cool (it's a Gehry designed apartment building)

It is a very short walk to either the Brooklyn Bridge or to Battery Park (good place to take a gander at the Statue of Liberty).



Wall Street by Evan&#x27;s Pix, on Flickr



FloodWallStreet by Evan&#x27;s Pix, on Flickr



FloodWallStreet by Evan&#x27;s Pix, on Flickr


----------



## alistairm1 (Dec 28, 2014)

With children I would recommend Bryant Park, if only for the carousel.


----------



## ScottyP (Dec 28, 2014)

particularly if you like the Beatles at all, check out "Strawberry Fields" marker in Central Park West, right across from the Dakota building, where John Lennon lived (and was shot). Very simple, an iconic image and a touching experience.

http://www.yelp.com/biz/strawberry-fields-new-york-2


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 29, 2014)

alistairm1 said:


> With children I would recommend Bryant Park, if only for the carousel.



We were there briefly last night. people were ice skating. Both the wife and my eldest daughter were in moods... So it was an uneventful night.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 29, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> alistairm1 said:
> 
> 
> > With children I would recommend Bryant Park, if only for the carousel.
> ...



Ahhh... traveling with the family. :


----------



## TAW (Dec 29, 2014)

A few fun shots from a father son trip a few years ago... 

Have a GREAT time!
tom


----------



## Quasimodo (Dec 29, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > Try to book a table at the River Cafe on the Brooklyn side. They have a little place you can set up a tripod outside, so you can get the long exposure of the water and the NYC skyline. I took mine in April this year.
> ...



Thank you  No enhancements, only a little sharpening 

To JRamirez. They might serve cheese burgers, but not sure, as it is a high end restaurant. Otherwise, if you are in this vicinity, you will find other spots that will give you approx the same angle  Good luck


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 30, 2014)

The Central Park zoo was pretty Damn bad... But the walk was fun... We went to Cartier and bergdorf Goodman and my daughter got to see how much rich people pay for a single sweater... $1300... & $6400 for cufflinks...


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 31, 2014)

So here are a few shots... I might give myself a passing grade... might...


----------

